

Green Sock JavaScript Animation Platform vs CSS3 Transitions. - phase_9
http://www.greensock.com/transitions/

======
csaba
What about this for hardware acceleration in css:
<http://davidwalsh.name/translate3d> ? I don't know if zepto uses it, or not.

